# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Rseau >  FTP : Tlcharger un fichier dont le nom contient un anti-slash ?

## StringBuilder

Bonjour,

Je suis en train de travailler sur un programme qui permet de tlcharger des fichiers depuis un serveur FTP.

Je suis parti d'exemples basiques trouvs dans la documentation de Microsoft.

Voici mon code actuel :


```

```


Les fichiers sont des fichiers de toute petite taille (moins de 1 Ko), au format texte, mais avec un encodage qui m'chappe. Tlcharger les fichier en binaire a t la seule mthode que j'ai trouv pour ne pas les altrer.

Le problme se situe avec des fichiers contenant des caractres interdit sous Windows.
Exemple ci-dessous d'une fentre de FileZilla contenant un tel fichier :



J'obtiens alors l'erreur ci-dessous :



> Le serveur distant a retourn une erreur*: (550) Fichier non disponible (par exemple, fichier introuvable, accs impossible).


Pourtant, FileZilla arrive  tlcharger le fichier, donc c'est qu'il y a bien moyen de le rcuprer...

Mais comment ?

Le problme vient de cette ligne :


```
FtpWebRequest request = (FtpWebRequest)WebRequest.Create(string.Format("{0}/{1}", Address.AbsoluteUri, file));
```

La variable "file" contient "1372941762-N\'GUYEN.csv"
Je ne sais pas par quoi remplacer cet anti-slash pour que le serveur FTP l'accepte...

----------


## ram-0000

> La variable "file" contient "1372941762-N\'GUYEN.csv"
> Je ne sais pas par quoi remplacer cet anti-slash pour que le serveur FTP l'accepte...


Essaye de doubler le backslash : "1372941762-N*\*\'GUYEN.csv"

----------


## StringBuilder

En fait, la solution m'est venue dans la nuit.

Vu que je passe  l'objet une URI pour le chemin d'accs au fichier...
Il faudrait dj commencer par faire un UrlEncode sur le nom du fichier !  ::aie:: 

Problme rsolu  ::ccool:: 



```
FtpWebRequest request = (FtpWebRequest)WebRequest.Create(string.Format("{0}/{1}", Address.AbsoluteUri, WebUtility.UrlEncode(file)));
```

----------

